# Turbine R / Atlas Lenker Unterschied



## RolliRolltRund (11. Juli 2019)

Hi,
kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Lenkern erklären?
Selbes Material, gleiches Gewicht und wie ich das sehe auch die gleiche Geometrie (ganz werde ich hier auf der Homepage nicht schlau - hier steht beim Turbine R Lenker 8º BACKWARD 5º UPWARD, 8° rearward,  5° upward...). Was soll das mit dem BACKWARD/ rearward?
Lauf Homepage geht der Atlas vom Einsatzbereich etwas mehr Richtung DH. Warum?
Danke!
Oliver


----------



## BikeAction (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo Oliver,
von den technischen Daten sind die Lenker fast identisch (gleiches Material, "Biegung"), auch wenn sich die Gewichte leicht unterscheiden.
Der Atlas 820er Lenker liegt mit 20mm Rise bei 315g, der Turbine R Lenker mit 20mm Rise bei 300g.
Weiterer unterschied ist die Länger, der Atlas Lenker ist 820mm, der Turbine R Lenker "nur" 800mm.
Eventuell hast es du den Turbine R mit dem älteren Atlas Lenker verglichen, diesen gab es nur bis 800m Länge - wird aber nicht mehr produziert.

Alle Details unter:
Atlas: https://www.raceface.com/products/details/atlas-820
Turbine R: https://www.raceface.com/products/details/turbine-r


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

